# how effective is sex after getting +OPK



## Mrs.T

So okay, if you have :sex: as soon as your OPK turns positive (and several mo after that), what are the chances that you might get pregnant?:flasher:

I'm wondering why it takes so long to conceive wherein others that are not really trying, get theirs? 

If you have statistics, please share. 

Babydust to everyone :dust:


----------



## BumpyCake

Well, I'm not sure how to respond... Basically, once you see the + OPK, you should BD that day and until and including Ov day. Your fertile window is Ov day and the previous 4 days, generally speaking. But so much goes into if it turns into a BFP.

I think they say that if all things are good - maternal age, lifestyle and other factors, that you have a 20-25% chance of getting pg.

Hopefully others can chime in and give you more info, cause that's all I've got.


----------



## DragonMummy

I don't have any more than you Bumpy. All I can say is even if the statistics are 99% for it, it still doesn't mean that you'll catch the egg. But on the other hand, if the stats are 99% against you could strike it lucky.

What I'm saying is, it's all down to chance. As far as my thinking goes, the stats mean nothing. That's what other people have ALREADY done, not what I am trying to do now. 

I hope that doesn't sound negative, I'm not trying to be. I think what I'm saying is just give it your best shot, lots of PMA and loads of sex!! xxx


----------



## ryder

If you are using the OPK's every day, you should see a positive 48 hours before ovulation. You would get 2 positive OPK's in a row. I notice alot of people posting here think they see positives for several days, this isnt the case. Thats the prob with regular ones (versus digital). 

However, apparently having sex on the day you have the OPK and a couple days after you should have a high chance of conceiving.


----------



## tinadecember

even if you bd every day in the month it doesnt secure you a positive pregnancy test. 

its just a game of luck x


----------



## Annamumof2

its a game of catch that egg like the program catch the peigon (cant spell)

but good luck and fingers crossed for ya


----------



## Mrs.T

BumpyCake said:


> Well, I'm not sure how to respond... Basically, once you see the + OPK, you should BD that day and until and including Ov day. Your fertile window is Ov day and the previous 4 days, generally speaking. But so much goes into if it turns into a BFP.
> 
> I think they say that if all things are good - maternal age, lifestyle and other factors, that you have a 20-25% chance of getting pg.
> 
> Hopefully others can chime in and give you more info, cause that's all I've got.

Thanks Bumpy cake. That's what ive read also thru the net. I definitely :sex: during those days. just curious as to what are my chances of getting pg this sept. Thanks again/ baby dust :dust: to you


----------



## Mrs.T

tinadecember said:


> even if you bd every day in the month it doesnt secure you a positive pregnancy test.
> 
> its just a game of luck x

Hope luck is on our side this sept! baby dust :dust: to all of us!


----------



## Mrs.T

ryder said:


> If you are using the OPK's every day, you should see a positive 48 hours before ovulation. You would get 2 positive OPK's in a row. I notice alot of people posting here think they see positives for several days, this isnt the case. Thats the prob with regular ones (versus digital).
> 
> However, apparently having sex on the day you have the OPK and a couple days after you should have a high chance of conceiving.

we had :sex: during the +OPK and during O, but ddnt hav sex after. will that affect my chances? Its my first time to use OPK this month.


----------



## Mrs.T

Thanks fo your answers ladies! Whatever the chances are (even its only 20-25%) I'll take it! Babydust to us :dust: 

Hope those who got BFPs who had sex as soon as they got +OPKs will share too. It will be inspiring to hear their stories so we can do it also :hugs:


----------



## nb1984

I only came off the pill last month and according to the calculator I was OV this week, so I started using OVK's on Tues and Wed and got a negative both days, but got positive yesterday and today, we did the BD on Sunday, Monday, Thursday and will do today as well! Fingers crossed for a :bfp: on the 19th!!!

:dust: Muchos luck to you!


----------



## Mrs.T

nb1984 said:


> I only came off the pill last month and according to the calculator I was OV this week, so I started using OVK's on Tues and Wed and got a negative both days, but got positive yesterday and today, we did the BD on Sunday, Monday, Thursday and will do today as well! Fingers crossed for a :bfp: on the 19th!!!
> 
> :dust: Muchos luck to you!

Oh, good luck to you too! My right abdomen also hurt when i got the positive OPK so i hope its a good sign coz we :sex: dring that time. Thanks for the post :flower:


----------



## nb1984

No problem! I only discovered this forum yesterday after being recommended by a friend, I love it! I haven't had the pain from OV and I haven't had any CM yet either...but I guess seeing as I only just stopped the pill I might not be having a 'proper' cylce so to speak, but I really hope I am!


----------



## Mrs.T

nb1984 said:


> No problem! I only discovered this forum yesterday after being recommended by a friend, I love it! I haven't had the pain from OV and I haven't had any CM yet either...but I guess seeing as I only just stopped the pill I might not be having a 'proper' cylce so to speak, but I really hope I am!

Me too! I just joined last month! I love this forum. 
Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------

